# Holy Cow!! Thanks, KDP Select! How I became an overnight (okay 30 year) success.



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

KDP Select is getting sneaky. They've noticed the slight drop in enrolled authors and are trying to keep the ones who are selling well.

I just got an email from KDP saying I was chosen to receive a "KDP Select All-Star Bonus" for the month of August. My author ranking, they say, qualifies me for a $2500 bonus and Fallen Out ranked well enough in August for an additional $500 bonus. Icing on an already really sweet cake for August sales. That's a 14% bonus! Never got that big a bonus as a truck driver.

For all you new folks wondering if your dream can ever come true. Yes, it can! But, dreaming about it won't do it. You must act. Ben Franklin once said, "Failing to prepare is the same as preparing to fail." He was of course, talking about preparing for war with the British once the Declaration of Independence was signed. But, I've come to realize all those old guys from years ago were probably the most intelligent group to ever live at one time, in one place. Much of the things they wrote can be taken myriad number of ways.

Did I dream about making a better living for me and my family with my story telling? Yeah, for many years. Since before most of you on here were born. But, I was target fixated. That's when a fighter pilot concentrates so hard on the tango he's trying to shoot down, he completely misses the other one coming up behind him. My target for nearly three decades was getting on the bookstore shelves. I'd never heard of an ebook. Then, our oldest daughter and her husband (the one who is one of Amazon's lower level execs) gave me a Kindle for Christmas two years ago. At the time, I didn't even know he worked for Amazon. He was good to her and provided for her and that's all that mattered. When I mentioned once that I'd been reading a lot of authors I'd never heard of on it, he told me they were probably self published. When I mentioned I'd been trying to get published since the eighties, he explained and showed me on my laptop how to do it. That was in June, 2013, one year and three months ago.

A month later, I took out those dusty short stories from 1987 and began writing my first novel based on them. I was determined to do it. My goal was to compile and lengthen those three shorts into two novels and with any luck, I could make enough to buy tools for a wood working shop. I wanted to get off the road and work for myself, building furniture, cabinets and most of all, boats.

I cranked out my first book, with little or no guidance, in three months and published it last October. I put it out of my mind completely and started on the second one. Though it was 20K words longer, I cranked it out in 2-1/2 months. Mind you, I was working upwards of 70 hours a week as an over the road truck driver and writing in the sleeper of the truck. My first goal was getting both books published before Christmas and that's just what I did, 178K words in less than six months, publishing my second book on 12/18. January sales were over $2500, more than enough for all the tools I wanted.

That's when it hit me. I could make a living at this. Something else hit me at about the same time. The numbers. I realized I'd written 178,000 of my own words in two stories, in 178 days. One thousand words a day. And those two stories earned me $2500. It wasn't hard to calculate that two more stories in six months would double that income. I hadn't yet learned about ranking and  exposure caused exponential sales of multiple works. I knew nothing about book marketing, or even proper editing, cover design and formatting. I was wet behind the ears at 55.

That's about the time I found these boards and what a blessing that was. I spent a month learning everything I could, soaking in the vast expanse of accumulated creative and marketing knowledge that are right here on these boards. I learned what worked and more importantly, I learned what didn't work. Armed with better weaponry, I attacked my first two books with a vengeance and rereleased them as second editions with much better covers, formatting and marketing plan. Sales climbed slightly and I started on a third book, but without the guidance of those short stories. 

I wanted to write about something that I was emotionally too close to, so I sought the help of a young Marine who'd recently left the Corps after three tours in Iraq and Afghanistan as an Infantryman. He's the son of a friend and suffered post traumatic stress. At first he was reluctant, until I told him about my own demons from my time in the Corps. It took us a while, but I like to think we put together a fictional story that might help others to seek out someone to talk to. I published Fallen Pride in early April, 2014. Sales that month were equal to my best month as a truck driver. I was almost there.

From these boards, I learned a "feeder" was needed, but I was reluctant to reduce the price of my first book, or EGAD, make it permafree. So in just six weeks, I cranked out a 53K word prequel to the others and knowing that my dream was doable and already having a good emergency savings and retirement in place, I QUIT MY JOB half way through writing it. Fallen Out was published on May 30, two weeks before the one year anniversary of the first time I ever heard about self publishing. Since day one, it's been my sales leader, drawing in more and more readers. I intentionally made it a little jerky, to more closely match the pace of my first book.

Last month, I earned more than four times my best trucking month and now KDP wants to reward that hard work by slapping on another three grand? Yes, my friends, dreams really can come true. But, not without sacrifice and hard work. Oh, and planning to succeed. In the Corps, I had a Platoon leader who always reminded us of the "Seven P's", "Proper prior planning prevents p!ss poor performance".

Dream big. My wife and I did this together and then we laid out a detailed plan, in writing, exactly what we need to do to make that dream become a reality. 

Learn. I was shooting emails back and forth last night with one of my favorite writers, who is now a close friend. Although I didn't discover his work until after I'd started writing my second book and his were years old, we both agreed that our works were eerily similar. We both chalked it up to being kindred spirits. He said, "There are no original thoughts, Wayne. Only reorganized ones." There's nothing you can think of doing that hasn't already been done. My dad always told me, "A smart man learns from his mistakes, but a wise man learns from the mistakes of other men." These boards are full of successes and failures. Fortunately, you've stumbled onto a place where people don't mind sharing both. If something didn't work for other people, why would you try it? Some ideas on here, you can tweak and "rearrange the thoughts" to make it better. It's all here, though. Learn it.

Work hard. One thousand words a day, by habit, will create four 80K-90K word novels a year. You won't make squat with the first one, so hammer out something that'll lure and hook readers. When you have withdrawals because you're not writing that thousand words a day, you'll start to see some success. In some genres, that might happen fast. In others, slower. You might well be a talentless hack. That's okay. Do you honestly think Tiger Woods first game was three under par? Learn and work hard to gain that talent. It's not a sprint. My feeble success was thirty years in the making. That's an ultra-marathon. Sure, there are the very rare few that hit exactly the pacing and many readers happy button and hit it out of the park very early in their career. Odds are you're not going to be one of them. Work toward the future.

Set your prices high. Don't let the market dictate that you should be giving your stuff away cheap. Get that second book out in less than three months. Do a little marketing, so you're part time gig can make enough to pay for itself. That'll keep your significant other from screaming that you're squandering the savings. 

Keep writing. Hone your craft. Don't be afraid to experiment, there's always a delete button. If you don't like it and you're writing in the genre you like to read, others probably won't either. But, don't let that be your limiting factor. Play around and have fun.

Write what you know. Don't try to write about how beautiful the ocean is if you live in Nebraska and have never seen it. It will show. I'm fortunate. I'm old and have seen a lot more than most. From the islands of the Caribbean to the Columbia River, from the foggy cliffs of Maine, to Rodeo Drive and everywhere in between. I've visited and lived in more foreign countries than most people have visited cities. Write in the genre you most like to read, you already know the pacing of what you like. As a reader, my books are exactly what I love to read.

It's not a dream for the faint of heart. People will call you out in reviews. Friends will tell you it's not possible. I spoke to a guy I used to work with the other day and he asked who I was now driving for. I told him I was still working for myself as a writer, four months after quitting my job. "Ah, unemployment, huh? That won't last forever." I didn't tell him I'd already made way more since quitting, than I did all of last year. An easily discouraged person without a plan will sell one copy a month of their one and only book for many years. If a $2 a month pension is okay with you, by all means stop right there. If you want an income stream you can leave to your kids, ignore the nay sayers, think positive, make a plan to achieve your dream and work hard to get there. 

But, it all starts with a plan. A dream without a plan is just a wish. And their ain't no dang genies.

Edited to add: This is a very old thread, y'all.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats, Wayne! And thanks for the encouraging post.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Wayne!  I remember your early posts as you were struggling with your truck driving job and decided to just take the leap.  You worked hard for all of your success and it couldn't have happened to a better guy!  Congrats!


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes (Aug 18, 2014)

As usual, you are very inspiring!

Congratulations and many more months of KDP fabulousness to you


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

That's amazing. Congratulations to you!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

_*Wayne, congratulations!*_

You've given your writing career time, effort, and passion, and now it's paying off. Do something amazing with the *star* bonus. 

Very inspirational to read your success story!


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations Wayne! You and Rosalind are two of my favorite people to watch here on the boards and I am very happy for you. I'm right behind you!! Seriously, it does take some work, as you mentioned. But let me ask you this...do you get impatient at all? I know you put out your books faster than most, but still, do you wish you could do it even faster?


Honestly, I find myself getting a little impatient. I published my debut novel three weeks ago and I am very happy with it and how it has done so far. I plan to publish the second book before Christmas. But I want to publish my second book NOW! And the third next week! Pretty difficult when I am only 3000 words into it. Darn that re-landscaping project! Should've hired someone to do it!


----------



## egcamby (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Wayne.  I've been a lurker for a while and have always enjoyed/learned from your posts.  All the best for your continued success!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you Wayne! As always, you've said exactly what I needed to hear. I've lurked here for a lot longer than I began posting and I've been following you from the very beginning of your journey. You were one of my inspirations to finally take the plunge and the result has been so wonderful that I am extraordinarily grateful to you and others like you who shared your story.

I'm beyond happy to see some of our valiant and giving kboarders get a piece of that all-star pie.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

What an amazing story. Sharing this wherever I can. Someone should do a piece about you.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

Wayne you are truly an inspiration! Thank you for taking the time to update us, and all the help you give here on the boards. I'm glad Amazon realizes how awesome you are too. So Congratulations and thanks again!!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristinaRayne (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats Wayne!!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations, Wayne! You're very inspiring have earned your success. Thanks so much for encouraging the rest of us.  Very happy for you!


----------



## CaeliaPortier (Apr 26, 2014)

Rarely post. But dang, I gotta hand it to you. I LOVE your story. Like, I think it resonates with SO many people.

Big congrats, and big congrats on that bonus!!!!!

{I'll PM you my mailing address so you know where to send a holiday present   }


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

Very cool Wayne.  Bonuses through Amazon, who would have ever thought that??  Congrats on your success!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Wayne. It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. It's been fun watching your story unfold, and this is only the beginning!


----------



## VictoriaScribens (Sep 11, 2014)

Congratulations, Wayne! Your posts have really been encouraging -- and your kindness in sharing your journey made me want to come out of lurkerdom to participate. May there be many more awesome years ahead of you!


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your story, your experience, and your wisdom with the rest of us. I'm thrilled for your success! Congratulations, and thank you for being so open and helpful.


----------



## Marcus Richardson (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats, Wayne!  I've been lurking and following your progress and all I can say is you are VERY inspiring.  You've earned it!!!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

This is so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

You are inspiring.  And I can tell by your post alone that you know how to write.  Congratulations on all your success!

Keep on trucking, Wayne!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for offering this post, Wayne.   

There are a few authors here at Kboards who hit it big right out of the gate, but I'm smart enough to know that speedy success is rare.  Most everyone else has to keep plugging away at it, sometimes for years, until success is reached.  Those who quit won't make it.

"Winners never quit and quitters never win."

I'm patience, which is one of my best qualities.  So I'll be just fine.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Congratulations, Wayne! Well done, you.


----------



## PaintedLady (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Wayne! Your story is such an inspiration


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Great post - Congrats.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I love success stories and yours is one of the best I've read in a long time. It's easy to get discouraged, especially in a business where it's tough to get recognized, but your message of perseverance is what it's all about. Congratulations!


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Wayne, and thanks for the inspiring post.


----------



## Michael Parnell (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for this great post! It's full of humor, inspiration, and helpful information.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your self-publishing experience, Wayne. Congratulations on your well-deserved success!


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I love this story!!! Thanks so much for sharing it and congratulations on your success.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! You're an inspiration.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations, Wayne! Did you ever buy that new truck?


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Wayne, way to go! One of the things I most admire about you is how you always know the details about how things work and how to access those things favorably. And it shows in your writing. I read the prequel and love it and I believe you're going to sell more of your books than you ever dreamed.

Plus, anytime any one of us gets to give up a [crappy] job, I'm all over that. Good going!

ETA: now get the truck, please. Amazon just paid for much of it!


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Congratulations just doesn't seem to cover it, but congratulations man! That is awesome!


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet! Great new program. Congrats

Here are the details: https://kdp.amazon.com/community/ann.jspa?annID=554


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats Wayne!  Always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

You're a true inspiration, Wayne. Congratulations!


----------



## because (Jul 9, 2014)

Congratulations!!!

And also thank you so much for taking the time to share your words of wisdom, Wayne. It is especially helpful and encouraging as we just published our novel. It has been quite a journey and we've learned so much through many board members like yourself here.  

Our sincere admiration to you


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been reading here for awhile and I noticed you when you first started to post. Your posts always conveyed a, "I know I can" spirit. I can't tell you how happy I am knowing you have even surpassed the "I know I can" goals you had when your first started posting and eventually made your all-in leap. 
This is going to sound cheesy but with happy news, who cares. You went from driving an 18 wheeler that carried the load someone else's dreams were based on to driving a 2500 wheeler that's carry your load of dreams and I gotta say, that's a helluva nice truck you are driving now Wayne. 
Cheers and kudos to you.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

No, it's not going to happen for all of us, but it WILL happen for some of us. You are living proof that it can! Congratulations on your success. That sounds so simplistic. You worked very hard and EARNED your success which is perhaps an even greater lesson. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Wayne, as everyone says, you're an inspiration. You didn't let circumstances dictate your actions. Because you understand something important:

*Problems and "circumstances" loom large...when you don't.*

You're looming large, and you deserve large rewards. Congratulations.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Wayne! What an inspiration you are!  If you don't mind, I'm going to mention you in a self publishing class I will be teaching next month as an example of a self published success.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I hope my words encourage many of you that it can be done. But, believe me, it ain't easy.



Rich Amooi said:


> Congratulations Wayne! You and Rosalind are two of my favorite people to watch here on the boards and I am very happy for you. I'm right behind you!! Seriously, it does take some work, as you mentioned. But let me ask you this...do you get impatient at all? I know you put out your books faster than most, but still, do you wish you could do it even faster?
> 
> Honestly, I find myself getting a little impatient. I published my debut novel three weeks ago and I am very happy with it and how it has done so far. I plan to publish the second book before Christmas. But I want to publish my second book NOW! And the third next week! Pretty difficult when I am only 3000 words into it. Darn that re-landscaping project! Should've hired someone to do it!


Patience is truly the key. Knowing when to make a move is also. Fortunately, patience is something drilled into every Marine. "Hurry up and wait" is an oft repeated mantra. In trucking, as well. There are times a driver has to wait a whole day to get loaded. All you can do is be patient. And read. So, you have to plan your writing around your day job for a while. But a day will soon come, when that scale tips in your favor and you start planning your day job around your writing. Man, what a feeling that was. Boss told me he had a load going way out west and I'd be gone two weeks. I said, "No thanks. From now on, I'll be driving locally and home every weekend." He made a point of telling me he might not be able to accommodate that and I told him I wasn't asking to be accommodated. I was telling him what I was available to do. A month later, that scale dropped heavy and I told him I'd only be taking day trips from then on, home every night. He didn't like that at all, but I held all the cards and it was a straight flush to his pair. Still, I held out, biding my time. Then he made one too many demands and I gave him two weeks notice. He went on a tear and I said, "Belay that. It's two hours notice," and I cleaned out the truck. Talk about a liberating feeling!



Hugh Howey said:


> What an amazing story. Sharing this wherever I can. Someone should do a piece about you.


Holy crap! HH is sharing my words. Now, I consider myself a success. 



Lydniz said:


> Congratulations, Wayne! Did you ever buy that new truck?


Not yet. Still driving The Beast. Any old pickup just won't do and I refuse to settle for less than I want. My birthday is in November and I'll be buying a 2007 or newer, red, Ford F-250 crew cab, 4x4, long bed, with a 6.0 diesel engine and manual transmission. Oh, and XM radio. Love my XM.



Magda Alexander said:


> Congratulations, Wayne! What an inspiration you are! If you don't mind, I'm going to mention you in a self publishing class I will be teaching next month as an example of a self published success.


Do you have room for one more in that class? I'd really like to get a better handle on this.


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

Love it, Wayne! I'm rooting for you. I hope to read these posts every year, as your career continues!


----------



## Sharon Eros (Jul 27, 2014)

This is the most badass post I've read on Kboards so far. Well done, sir, and I hope your success continues to multiply infinitely. You clearly have worked for it and deserve it!


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats Wayne! Keep on not-trucking  (Unless it's in your new red truck….)


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Get ready for a surge in sales too! Hugh Howey just tweeted your story (and presumably retweeted several times) and The Passive Voice also included your success story on their site. Congrats dude!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Wayne! I'm not inclined to be a writer, so all I can do to support your efforts is buy all the rest of your books. Already bought the ones you have out now. Hope that is enough...


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Wayne! Thanks for your thoughtful post. Inspiring indeed.


----------



## MittyW (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey! Wow, awesomeness! Congratulations!

And I wanted to second this:


David Neth said:


> Get ready for a surge in sales too! Hugh Howey just tweeted your story (and presumably retweeted several times) and The Passive Voice also included your success story on their site. Congrats dude!


As a new writer trying to learn the biz, I follow a lot of the bigger guys. I found you thanks to a fb post from HH, I suspect many others are doing the same right now. Enjoy!

Not to disrupt the flow of all this well deserved adulation, but you mentioned:
"Dream big. My wife and I did this together and then we laid out a detailed plan, in writing, exactly what we need to do to make that dream become a reality."

It occurs to me that your "detailed plan" was probably a little different from mine. For your reference, here is my big plan:
1. Write a book.
2. Put it on Amazon.
3. Kick back and collect millions of dollars.

I posted the book 3 months ago and, shocking as it may sound, #3 hasn't quite materialized yet.

I am very curious about what your "detailed plan" looked like. Were you simply accounting for how you were going to pay bills while your wrote? Or did you create a marketing plan for your work, even at that early stage?

Thanks,
Mitty


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, Wayne. Holy cow, you are inspiring! I am going to celebrate my 1 year self publishing anniversary this Friday, and I have a LONG way to go to get to your kind of results. Well done. Very well done.

P


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

Go you!  Congrats.


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats, Wayne! I just read the link with all the info about this and hopped over here to see if anyone qualified. So happy for you! I don't post much, but I really appreciate all you've shared with your promos and experience! Enjoy your bonus!!!!


----------



## Michael Alan Peck (May 8, 2013)

I'm happy to pile on here and offer my congratulations, too. I've been lurking and reading about your various successes, and it's always inspiring to those of us who are just starting out.

Thanks for all of the information-sharing you do, and way to go.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Grats, thank god for Bookbub eh? Your epic promotion thread did the trick!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Wayne,
I've been following along with you most of the way, and know your journey well. I was thrilled when you quit your job and I couldn't be more thrilled now that all that effort has paid off. I won't say I'm not jealous, because I am. But I'm thrilled too 

Here's to many more


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

Wayne, could you please tell me which ancient ritual site you used to achieve these sales?  Is that a right or a left at Albuquerque?  Also, bring your own goat, or do they provide them for me?


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for your inspiring post.  I'll definitely read your books!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome, Wayne!
So happy for you. It sounds like it's been an amazing journey for you.


----------



## egcamby (Aug 20, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Boss told me he had a load going way out west and I'd be gone two weeks. I said, "No thanks. From now on, I'll be driving locally and home every weekend." He made a point of telling me he might not be able to accommodate that and I told him I wasn't asking to be accommodated. I was telling him what I was available to do. A month later, that scale dropped heavy and I told him I'd only be taking day trips from then on, home every night. He didn't like that at all, but I held all the cards and it was a straight flush to his pair. Still, I held out, biding my time. Then he made one too many demands and I gave him two weeks notice. He went on a tear and I said, "Belay that. It's two hours notice," and I cleaned out the truck. Talk about a liberating feeling!


This gave me the chills!


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Wayne! It's was not only inspirational it was also motivational


----------



## steffmetal (May 8, 2014)

Massive congratulations, Wayne!

I've been a lurker here for a lot longer than I've been a poster, and you're always one of the posters I look out for. Your advice is always kind and well thought out, and you have a truly inspiring story that I think resonates with a lot of us. You are also a talented writer, and you deserve every cent of your success. Congrats again, and thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow! Congrats Wayne! Thank you for sharing your story!!!


----------



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

Wayne, congratulations and thank you for sharing things like this. I started seriously writing and following these boards last April and your posts have really been an inspiration -- more than that, they've been something I've gone back to and reread to steady myself when I have doubts about whether someone can really make it at this. 

A few months ago when I read that you'd been able to quit your job and write full-time, I yelled "Yeah!" out loud. The dog was quite confused.

Keep it up -- and if you're ever in Orlando I'd love to buy you beer.


----------



## Rue Hirsch (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations to you, sir. Stories like yours inspire me to keep going and never give up on this dream. Much success to you!


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Not only did you go out and work hard but you were generous enough to include us all on the ride. Your posts have been helpful and inspiring.


----------



## Peter Ravlich (Aug 11, 2014)

It might be echoing everyone above, but it's well-deserved: congratulations Wayne, and thank you for the inspiring start to my day.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations Wayne!  

Great inspiration!  I especially love the genie comment at the end.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations, Wayne!


----------



## Sheluvspink (May 14, 2014)

This is SO inspiring! Congratualtions Wayne!


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations, Wayne! Your success is well-deserved. I also want to thank you for being so helpful here on the board. It really means a lot to those of us just starting out. I will buy you a second beer if you're ever in Orlando!


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Wayne,

I <3 <3 <3 <3 this post -- and I'm SO happy for you! 

Your story is inspiring and wonderful and also explains what we do amazingly well.

You're awesome.

 Bella


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

Wayne, you're a true inspiration. You deserve every bit of success.


----------



## John Brown (Jan 3, 2014)

What a great story! Congrats.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful story! Thanks for sharing your experience with us, Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow! Just got back from picking Jordy up from school and was overwhelmed by all the congratulations. Some of you are literally crawling out of the woodwork because of this. Thank you.



David Neth said:


> Get ready for a surge in sales too! Hugh Howey just tweeted your story (and presumably retweeted several times) and The Passive Voice also included your success story on their site. Congrats dude!


Really?!?! That's too cool!



LeahLurker said:


> Congratulations, Wayne! Your success is well-deserved. I also want to thank you for being so helpful here on the board. It really means a lot to those of us just starting out. I will buy you a second beer if you're ever in Orlando!


One of our daughters lives in Titusville and every time we go down there, I set up a book signing (so I can write it off, ever the cheapskate) while we're there. Drop by the next one and I'll buy.

Several asked about mine and my wife's dream sessions. It's just the simple "What would we do if.." kind of pillow talk at the end of a hard day. So, we started writing them down then trying to devise a plan to reach it. I planned each of the BookBub ads to within a few weeks last April. The marketing strategies were just simple plans, that made sense from a buyers point of view. We decided pretty early on that she'd continue her job for one more year, she really likes it, but I'd really like her to be home helping me with things. We wanted a new house, closer to the kids and grandkids, so we set a five year goal to do it. It really is all about setting goals and working to achieve them. Our five year goal is now a two year goal, with a one year shortcut. We're moving next summer and saving every nickle we can (minus the big red truck) to add to our equity and plan to buy land in the Beaufort, SC area and rent a house, while we build our dream home. A deep water dock is a must. 

We've lived with a $50K a year budget for so long, that shouldn't be difficult to continue. I fix things rather than replace them, we bargain shop and use coupons. The truck will be the first luxury for us in decades. We decided that every penny from my writing would be rolled back into it at the outset, in the form of better covers and editing. That paid itself back in spades. We set monthly goals and knocked each out in less than a month, by working hard. I have to say, my biggest cheerleader, by far, is my wife. Without her encouragement, Fallen Palm would still be my only book and still be selling two or three a week. We feed off of each other's excitement.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

You the man!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats, Wayne! Well deserved! 

Rue


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for this post, Wayne. I told Viola this recently, but there are some authors here who really caught me at the right time -- back when I found KBoards in April, I was about to graduate from college (Film & Screenwriting) and was going to move home to Missouri while all my friends moved to LA and NYC to try and make it big. I was certain it was the death of my creativity and, already dealing with anxiety, I was mentally paralyzed by the future. Finding KBoards and the amazing stories and, what's more, *extremely* helpful and kindly advice from the likes of you, Rosalind, and others completely turned me around. I've drifted back into prose and I know anything is possible. Thank you SO much for sharing what you have, and I know this post and all of your others will help wayward writers on their journey to taking charge of their dreams.

And just plain congrats, man.  When I saw those bonuses I thought I'd be all traditionally published writers. I could not be more delighted to find out you hit the list!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations, Wayne! Wishing you more success than you can ever imagine!

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Great job, Wayne!


----------



## Morgan Jameson (Sep 16, 2014)

Wayne - as a long-time writer who is about to indie publish his first book on Kindle the end of the month, your story is very inspirational to me. I have been an electrician for the last 20 years and the idea of actually doing what I love and getting paid for it is a dream to me. This is my 2nd book - I will be re-editing the first as soon as this comes out. I also have 3 more about 1/2 done. Stories like yours keep me going. Thanks! - Morgan Jameson


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats Wayne! Great post.


----------



## EarthGirly (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations, Wayne! I needed inspiration today, and this was just the ticket. 
Also, my dad's a truck driver; I get to see him maybe once a quarter. So your story makes me feel extra warm and fuzzy. Thanks for posting!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats on your well-deserved success!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations Wayne!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations, Wayne!!! And thank you, not only for the wonderful post, but for sharing what you've learned with the rest of us.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

A hearty congratz, Wayne! But sit on your laurels just yet! I notice from your signature line that you only have four books. Imagien what you'd accomplish if you embraced the Elle Casey/Russell Blake Monthly Release Method (TM?)! You could crush the competition beneath your digital heel! C'mon! Do it for us sort-of sellers who strive for success. We bask in your glory and it keeps us warm enough to keep on keeping on!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Wayne - I'll add my congratulations to the many already on here - well done!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

It couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

That is so amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats, Wayne. I have certainly benefited from your advice and willingness to help. 

Oh, and many of you might not know, but Wayne donates a portion of his writing proceeds to Homes for Heroes. How awesome is that?


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> One of our daughters lives in Titusville and every time we go down there, I set up a book signing (so I can write it off, ever the cheapskate) while we're there. Drop by the next one and I'll buy.


How can I refuse a deal like that?


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Congratulations, Wayne! More success to come, I'm sure.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Congratulations!  So happy for you!  You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you're about to go viral.    Might need to get a BRAND NEW pickup truck with all the bells and whistles. You deserve it, and more important, you've earned it!


----------



## nellgoddin (Jul 23, 2014)

Love your story and thanks so much for the inspirational post. You did that fast, man! And congrats on the extra bonus. Very sweet.


----------



## Scott Runkel (Sep 15, 2014)

Way to go, Wayne! This is incredibly inspirational. Your story is staggering. I was feeling down yesterday about my WIP and now this came along and I know I just need to keep going through the hard times and maybe someday I'll have some fraction of your success.

-Scott


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

CEMartin2 said:


> A hearty congratz, Wayne! But sit on your laurels just yet! I notice from your signature line that you only have four books. Imagien what you'd accomplish if you embraced the Elle Casey/Russell Blake Monthly Release Method (TM?)! You could crush the competition beneath your digital heel! C'mon! Do it for us sort-of sellers who strive for success. We bask in your glory and it keeps us warm enough to keep on keeping on!


My fifth novel will be out a couple days before the one year anniversary of the first one. 



Janet Michelson said:


> I think you're about to go viral.  Might need to get a BRAND NEW pickup truck with all the bells and whistles. You deserve it, and more important, you've earned it!


That'll NEVER happen. Buying a brand new vehicle, no matter how many bells and sells, or how sexy it looks, is just a plain bad idea. Now, a brand new 45' Rampage convertible? That's a different story.


----------



## pagegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing! I was feeling extremely discouraged yesterday (had a little cry), so this is coming at the perfect time. It's an inspiration and a great reminder to keep working, keep striving...


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Wayne, I'm curious how far you are going to take the series. Ten books? Twenty? More? And do you have an idea for another series after this one?


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Just an amazing post, Mr. Stinnett! Easily explains why people root for you & why you're loved. Am close to speechless. I can relate, sir. Believe me. I suppose quite a few of us can. Good to see amazon toss a few coins your way. Happy, also, to see the great Hugh H. offer support.  

Writing your stories in your truck? My god, for years I did the same in my cab between fares in LA. Some call it 'paying dues.'
My take is more basic: It was either write or die. It was either write or go nuts. Books & writing (& running) kept this book lover alive.

Yours is simply one of the best posts ever; one of the most encouraging; one of the most positive; one of the most sensible & wise.


Best,

Kirk


----------



## E. Kaiser Writes (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the inspiring story! 
  My first book went up Dec. 2011, its sequel up July 2013. 
  Haven't seen enough earned from them to add up to much, but I'm going to keep plugging! I've got a new series primed to be released in January 2015, so we'll see what happens with that! 
  Stories like this keep me motivated!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Rich Amooi said:


> Hey Wayne, I'm curious how far you are going to take the series. Ten books? Twenty? More? And do you have an idea for another series after this one?


Rich, action heroes have an age limit. Well, unless you count the guys in the movie "Expendables". My main character, Jesse, starts out at 37 in Fallen Out and he's 46 in Fallen Mangrove and starting to slow down. I'd like to write a few more, but Jesse's going to have to sail off into the sunset soon.

Randy Wayne White has the same trouble with Doc Ford. He's written three novels in a spin off series, with Doc's on again, off again girlfriend, Hannah Smith. I've been thinking of doing likewise with either Deuce Livingston, his wife Julie, or a new character Linda Rosales.

But, for the next year at least, I'll be concentrating on this series.


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

A tip of the hat to you sir!  Congratulations.

And please accept my thanks for your service to our country, and for your continuing service in your writing,


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations. Glad to see your hard work and persistence is paying off for you.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Wow. This is inspiring post, Wayne. And that some proceeds are going to wounded warriors makes your writing even more spectacular.

I've also learned a lot from KBoards. I spent all of last year here listening and paying attention. I finally published 3 titles this year. Indie tortoise am I. But after reading your post... I know for sure I've got to work harder.

Thank you again for the pick-me-up.

"Write in the genre you most like to read, you already know the pacing of what you like." - Wayne Stinnett



Wayne Stinnett said:


> Rich, action heroes have an age limit. Well, unless you count the guys in the movie "Expendables". My main character, Jesse, starts out at 37 in Fallen Out and he's 46 in Fallen Mangrove and starting to slow down. I'd like to write a few more, but Jesse's going to have to sail off into the sunset soon.


Same problem with Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch who ages in real time. I'm not sure I agree with how Dale Brown took care of his MC either (Patrick McLanahan). Not sure what to do when my MC ages.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Tricia O'Malley said:


> Congrats, Wayne. I have certainly benefited from your advice and willingness to help.
> 
> Oh, and many of you might not know, but Wayne donates a portion of his writing proceeds to Homes for Heroes. How awesome is that?


It's awesome, but so are you for donating your proceeds to animal charities, which are closest to my personal heart.


----------



## cynthialuhrs (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats! And great article. I needed a bit of motivation today.


----------



## Molly Tomorrow (Jul 22, 2014)

What an amazing read. Thank you for sharing and congratulations on your success.


----------



## Andrew Broderick (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow! Just wow! Great post, and thank you for sharing. Very encouraging for a n00b like myself. Particularly liked the bit about pricing your work at what you think it's worth. If you have people hooked, they won't mind shelling out an extra couple of dollars. $5.99 is nothing to most people.

Incidentally, thank you to all of the yet-to-bes on here that share their frustrations, as well. That's called keeping it real, and I've noticed a lot of that happens here. What a great place this is.


----------



## C.V. Dreesman (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations Wayne!  A very inspiring success story!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

anniejocoby said:


> It's awesome, but so are you for donating your proceeds to animal charities, which are closest to my personal heart.


Aww, thanks Annie! My goal is to get my financials to a point where 100% of the proceeds from The Stolen Dog go to rescues. I'm at about 50% now. Baby steps!

Wayne has been able to donate a pretty substantial amount to his charity as well. Feels good to give back when you can!


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a fantastic story, Wayne! Beyond giving hope and showing it can be done, you are the proof that quality matters, and that readers value it.
When we read your stories, we can feel authenticity, and that's really important. Several people mention Rosalind too, and she as well can give an authentic voice to her works, like someone who lived it.
I honestly believe this is only the beginning for you!

Best of luck!


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations, Wayne!  I always find value and inspiration in your posts.


----------



## sljones (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats Wayne, thanks for the insight!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

It's great to see you do well. Thanks for the advice and inspiration.


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

David S.: Funniest line on the boards today!  

Thanks! 

K.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

When Amazon starts handing you unexpected bonuses, you know you've arrived! Congratulations, well done sir!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats, Wayne. It's been fun watching your journey unfold and rooting for you to make it. See, good things _do_ happen to good people!


----------



## CesarAnthony (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats, Wayne.
Had no idea Amazon was giving away bonuses. PLus it's also nice to be able to quit your job.

You're the one who inspired me to hurry up and finish my second novel (Which will be out in November     )


Congrats.
Cheers and a toast to you, sir.


----------



## Maddie_K (Sep 13, 2014)

Wayne,
I JUST joined this forum after publishing my first book, and your story is such an inspiration! I especially love your 'telling off the boss' story.

Meanwhile I'm going to keep plugging away at my book 2. I used to write 500 words a day, the last few days I've been getting 1000. After reading your post I'm going to make 1000 words a day my new target. I always felt I wrote really slow, especially after reading '2,000 to 10,000', since with my day job I can't even usually get 2000 - so it's especially awesome to see you still hit your book release goals doing 1000 words a day!

Keep posting updates!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

FlowersFang said:


> Wayne,
> I JUST joined this forum after publishing my first book, and your story is such an inspiration! I especially love your 'telling off the boss' story.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm going to keep plugging away at my book 2. I used to write 500 words a day, the last few days I've been getting 1000. After reading your post I'm going to make 1000 words a day my new target. I always felt I wrote really slow, especially after reading '2,000 to 10,000', since with my day job I can't even usually get 2000 - so it's especially awesome to see you still hit your book release goals doing 1000 words a day!
> ...


I didn't actually tell him off, in a mean or vindictive way. I held the cards and was totally relaxed and comfortable with that knowledge.

Congratulations on your first book. I'll give you a little tip, if you don't mind. When you sit down to write, just pound away and let it pour out, forget about sentence structure, grammar or punctuation. You can catch that in editing. What I do is at the end of each days' work, I type the number of words I'm at and make it a style heading, so it shows up in the TOC. The next day, when I open the manuscript, there will be three numbers in the TOC. One from three days ago, one from two days ago and one from yesterday at the end. I go back to the place I marked in that way three days prior and remove the style heading and number. Then I read and edit the last two days' work, before writing new stuff. That does two things. You're editing the entire book twice and getting your head back into the story at the same time. I can usually do a serious edit of the previous 2000 or so words and write another 1000 in about four hours. Sometimes I get up at 3 and have it done before my wife and daughter get up. On those days, I take a nice long motorcycle ride as a reward to myself.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for that tip Wayne!  

You suggested that to me about a month ago and I started doing that and it helped so much.  I am now doing 2500k a day.  Shooting for 5k a day.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

bluwulf said:


> Thanks so much for that tip Wayne!
> 
> You suggested that to me about a month ago and I started doing that and it helped so much. I am now doing 2500k a day. Shooting for 5k a day.


The problem with that is, now you're editing 5000 to 10,000 words, before you start writing. Unless I'm nearing a deadline and behind, I try to limit it my writing to no more than 2000 words a day. Nearing the deadline of Fallen Mangrove, I did pull a couple of 3000-4000 word days and one at 5000. Can you say, "Bloodshot eyes"?


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Congrats Wayne

I love the editing process you do with the style heading. Very smart as it also refreshes your brain to what you were writing about when you start the day.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats Wayne! Your posts are always informative and fun to read. Can't wait to see where the next year is going to take you.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats, Wayne, on your success and your new gentleman callers.

Your advice about editing yesterday's work before setting off echos Elle Casey's advice, I think. One thing she added was that editing the previous bits helps to warm you up and get you back into the story each day. An excellent sign when two authors who've done so well for themselves are in agreement!


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

What a great story! Congrats on your success. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## AJStewart (May 10, 2014)

Well deserved Wayne. Keep going. 6 pages and growing of congrats on this board - you must be doing something right!


----------



## lukas dvorak (Mar 18, 2013)

Wayne, I'm the guy who lives in Nebraska and has never seen the ocean. I'll be finishing up my second full length novel by end of this year and, so far, I haven't ventured to write about the ocean yet (I get my inspiration by going to the Rockies in Colorado).  I remember when you wrote about your math background and thinking how much I related to that. I have a math degree myself. 

Anyway, just want to congratulate and wish you continued success. I also want to thank you for sharing your wisdom, both publishing and otherwise.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Wayne, you and several other successful writers keep those of us trying to get where you are posted about your successes and I always look forward to the updates from you all.

They inspire me and make me smile.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone, your words of kindness are really humbling.



lukas dvorak said:


> Wayne, I'm the guy who lives in Nebraska and has never seen the ocean. I'll be finishing up my second full length novel by end of this year and, so far, I haven't ventured to write about the ocean yet (I get my inspiration by going to the Rockies in Colorado).


Funny you mention that. That's what inspired me to first start writing, oh so long ago. In '87, I'd just separated from my wife and was laid off in the same month. I thought a change in scenery would pull me out of my funk. I took a job in Westminster, CO, where they were building a new school. We worked four days a week and I'd load my 4x4 with camping and fishing gear on Thursdays. When the whistle blew at 1700, I pointed that old Ford west and lock in the front axle. There's a series of 4x4 trails west of Denver called Devil's Canyon, where I'd set up camp about a mile off the trail at 10,000' near a small trout stream. I was there for three days every weekend. I remember it snowed one night. In August! Great place for inspiration.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Rich, action heroes have an age limit. Well, unless you count the guys in the movie "Expendables". My main character, Jesse, starts out at 37 in Fallen Out and he's 46 in Fallen Mangrove and starting to slow down. I'd like to write a few more, but Jesse's going to have to sail off into the sunset soon.


How about James Bond? He has no age limit!


----------



## Jacke Wilson (Sep 19, 2014)

Congratulations, Wayne! Great to hear such a success story. And although I haven't read your books, it's easy to see from your posts why they're successful. Your voice and the clarity of your thinking shine through.


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Wayne,

This post inspired me to stop lurking on the fringe and finally become a member.

Your story is really inspiring. Thank you for sharing it, and your words of encouragement.


----------



## Designist7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations Wayne and much deserved continued success!


----------



## Avril Sabine (Jun 18, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> What I do is at the end of each days' work, I type the number of words I'm at and make it a style heading, so it shows up in the TOC. The next day, when I open the manuscript, there will be three numbers in the TOC. One from three days ago, one from two days ago and one from yesterday at the end. I go back to the place I marked in that way three days prior and remove the style heading and number. Then I read and edit the last two days' work, before writing new stuff.


I do something similar. I put *** at the start of each day's work. That way before I start writing the next day, I read over everything from the asterisks (which I delete) to the end of the writing before I once again add in my three asterisks and start writing for the day. It's simple enough to search for the asterisks with the find function in Word. The main reason I do it is to get back into the flow of the story, but I also fix up any glaringly obvious mistakes and typos. When I reach about half way through my story, I go back to the start and read it all over again just to make sure that everything is on track and heading in the right direction. It helps me pick up any minor threads I might have forgotten about so I can wrap them up before the end of the story.


----------



## BatCauldron (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, this was a great post to read first thing in the morning. Really inspiring stuff.

The great thing about all this is that a lot of us (even us serial lurkers) have been watching your progress since you first popped up here - it's been fantastic to witness how with hard work, marketing savvy, great ideas, and great stories, you've achieved your goals (and then some).

A lot of the outliers hit it big before I started coming here - in fact, the only reason I even found out about these boards is because Hugh Howey had mentioned them - so I didn't get to see their star rise and cheer them on... so I'm pleased to be able to watch -- yep, and cheer -- as your career grows. For my money, everything is better when we support one another, and I frequently see you supporting others - whether through uplifting posts like this, cheerleading for others, or offering marketing advice.

In short, you've earned it, pal.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your success, Wayne. Fabulous post too.


----------



## Daniel Kenney (Sep 18, 2014)

Awesome stuff Wayne and congrats on your hard working paying off. I also really appreciate the editing tip. I'm going to give that a try. And, along with Lukas, I too am a math guy. But, as I see Lukas also lives in Omaha, Nebraska I'm starting to worry that Lukas and I are the same person. Continued good fortune Wayne!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Wayne!

I was invited to a bookclub in my city today to talk about my novels (they're next on their reading list!). Anyway, one of the ladies asked me how I found the time to write novels with a full time job, etc. Your story came to mind, so I shared your tale. It really seemed to resonate--people loved the no excuses, hard work approach that you've taken. It really puts things into perspective.

So congratulations on your success. You're an inspiration to both writers and readers.


----------



## paf2011 (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Wayne, 

Just thought I'd offer my congratulations as well. This was actually the first KBoards post I ever read, and the one that convinced me to come  on board about three weeks ago (When H.H shared it on his Facebook) . I thought I'd return to this post to tell you that I appreciate your honesty and, like so many others, find your story very inspiring. 

I've written about this in some of my other posts but it's a great feeling knowing that there are other people who have gone through or are going through the same things as I am. It's not hard to feel a bit isolated from the world in this line of work. I live in Romania, where people are only starting to use Kindle and where most don't speak English at a level that would allow them to read English-language literature. Needless to say, most have never heard of self-publishing in this form and some aren't even sure what Amazon is. Many of my family and friends can't even read my novel (like my dad, who is a life-long science fiction fan). That often made me feel very isolated and, sometimes, out of touch with reality. It's comforting to know that there is a whole self-publishing world out there and people for whom KDP Select, royalties and permafree are household terms. I'm not sure how many people publish in English while living in a non-English speaking country (like I said before, I'm always curious to find out) but I would venture a guess that places like KBoards are as important to them as they are to me. 

Whatever we write, whether it's romance or scifi or crime noir, whether we're traditionally- or self-published, we're all kindred spirits, meaning none of us is in this alone. I think that's a great thing to know.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, Andrei. Have you also published your book in Romanian? I'm sure your dad would love to read it.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Thanks, Andrei. Have you also published your book in Romanian? I'm sure your dad would love to read it.


No, funny enough, I've never published any book in Romanian. My first published work was a book of German poetry (almost ten years ago) and my next was Mindguard. The Romanian literary market is a very closed circuit and I've never felt much attraction to it. I also find no joy in writing in Romanian, for some reason. But I would like to have Mindguard translated one day, just so that my dad could read it.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> No, funny enough, I've never published any book in Romanian. My first published work was a book of German poetry (almost ten years ago) and my next was Mindguard. The Romanian literary market is a very closed circuit and I've never felt much attraction to it. I also find no joy in writing in Romanian, for some reason. But I would like to have Mindguard translated one day, just so that my dad could read it.


That would be an awesome gesture. Maybe even create a Lulu hardcover just for him.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, it's been about a year since my original post here, thanking KDP and Amazon. Since August, 2014, I've tried everything to replicate that month, to no avail. 

Since then, I've added three new titles and a box set to my sig line. My books still do pretty well, but without BookBub, nowhere near as well as they have. However, August must be a magical month for me. Not! It's one again all on Amazon. 

Y'all have no doubt seen the Follow button on your Amazon page. Well, a couple of months ago, Amazon began utilizing all these follows. This past July 15th, I released Fallen Honor and a few days later, Amazon began emailing my followers from my Author Page. The last week of July was great, but August was phenomenal, surpassing last August's royalties (with a BookBub promo on Fallen Out), by nearly 10%.

Thanks again, Amazon!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations, Wayne! And thank you for sharing such an inspiring post! I remember when you were first experimenting with book ads and sharing your sales numbers here on KBoards and when you quit your trucking job. Thanks so much for sharing your journey with us!


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad to hear you're still doin' it, Wayne. And thanks for sharing everything.


----------



## Jackrabbit304 (May 16, 2017)

Great post Wayne.
I love his story because it is mine as well. I am a truck driver that is ready for something else. So I began writing. I have a four year old autistic son that is my heart and soul and I want to spend all my time with him and my wife. So here I am. I spent half a year in the seat of my truck writing my story. I am quite proud of it.

Good luck to all new writers.

_Edited to remove link (promotion is not permitted in the Writers' Cafe). - Becca_


----------



## LovetoWrite (Aug 12, 2014)

Your story is so insipring, and I wish you all the continued success with your writing, and with this next chapter in your life. I hope it's the best one yet.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Zombie Thread!

Thankfully Wayne's story is too good to miss.


----------



## CynthiaClay (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you so much for posting your story of  your writing success. It gives me hope for my efforts. I'm sort of starting all over again. This time there is all the help on Kboards !


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

LOL. Deja vu. And kind of funny that it was Wayne's thread resurrected, after what he posted here.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Zombie Thread!
> 
> Thankfully Wayne's story is too good to miss.


And it's not even Throwback Thursday. This was like three years ago and I last posted in it two years ago. I reread all the comments, it was like opening a time capsule. Many of you are now my "best good friends." You read that like Forest didn't ya? Thanks again, everyone. But, like Jimmy Buffett says, "This ride ain't over!"

We moved into our new home in Beaufort, just three months after that last post, nine months ahead of our planned goal. Let's see, what's happened since then? Bought a few boats. Just little ones, nothing like Hugh's awesome cat. Didn't get that new big red truck, but saved about $30K by buying a big blue truck that was 20 years old and in good shape. Still have her, she pulls the boats nicely. I did start that spinoff series, but not with any of the characters I mentioned. The Charity Styles series now has three volumes and the Jesse McDermitt series has ten and I'm working on number eleven, with a goal of at least 21, to match the late-great wordsmith, John D. McDonald. At the urging of friends, I wrote a little book about my experiences, last year. In it, I outline goal setting, planning, a few tips, and some mistakes to avoid. I've cut back from a thousand words per day goal, to just 5000 per week. Whenever I hit that, I go out on the boat. Now there's some motivation. And I take a month off at Christmas and in the summer now. Playing with kids and grandkids is pretty rewarding, too. And just last week, our new pool and back yard were completed. It took two months, but definitely worth it. Paid off by my last Charity release. Oh, and that's my private beach and boat building shop just beyond.

Yeah, magic does happen, y'all.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Love it! Glad to hear your taking time to enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Really nice, Wayne. What's the sense of having all the cool toys if you don't take time to enjoy them?


----------



## Chris Lord (Feb 22, 2014)

Comment removed due to VS TOS 27/9/2018


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

As a new member to KBoards, I quite enjoyed reading this as if it were new - just as any piece of writing is new to someone who hasn't read it before. Congratulations on your continued success, Wayne!


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> We moved into our new home in Beaufort, just three months after that last post, nine months ahead of our planned goal. Let's see, what's happened since then? Bought a few boats. Just little ones, nothing like Hugh's awesome cat. Didn't get that new big red truck, but saved about $30K by buying a big blue truck that was 20 years old and in good shape. Still have her, she pulls the boats nicely. I did start that spinoff series, but not with any of the characters I mentioned. The Charity Styles series now has three volumes and the Jesse McDermitt series has ten and I'm working on number eleven, with a goal of at least 21, to match the late-great wordsmith, John D. McDonald. At the urging of friends, I wrote a little book about my experiences, last year. In it, I outline goal setting, planning, a few tips, and some mistakes to avoid. I've cut back from a thousand words per day goal, to just 5000 per week. Whenever I hit that, I go out on the boat. Now there's some motivation. And I take a month off at Christmas and in the summer now. Playing with kids and grandkids is pretty rewarding, too. And just last week, our new pool and back yard were completed. It took two months, but definitely worth it. Paid off by my last Charity release. Oh, and that's my private beach and boat building shop just beyond.
> 
> Yeah, magic does happen, y'all.


 This is so inspiring. I have always enjoyed your posts here, but the way you write here really shows your happiness and contentment. I'm definitely adding your books to my to-read pile. Congratulations on all your achievements and thanks for updating us.


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Great to hear it's still happening, Wayne!


----------

